# Could the genius wizardpen driver be ported to FreeBSD?



## harishankar (Jul 2, 2009)

I am sure this driver will not compile in its current form in FreeBSD:

http://wizardpen-drv.wiki.sourceforge.net/

Is it at all possible to port this driver to FreeBSD without too many changes?

It is an Xorg driver module, but it depends on the Linux kernel 2.6 evdev module so I'm sure it won't work in FreeBSD.

Any advise is appreciated. If anybody could actually port this driver, it would be great.


----------



## richardpl (Jul 2, 2009)

You first need to find some other person who will port xf86-driver-evdev to FreeBSD.


----------



## harishankar (Jul 2, 2009)

Is wacom driver supported in FreeBSD? It appears in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/


----------

